# FAO Nukeadmin



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I have been looking through the campsite database and when you get to the bottom of each page you have to scroll up to the top to go to the next page, would it be possible to put a *Previous/Next Page *button on the bottom of each page, not important I know but would save a bit of time.
Also an entry for "Brugge" has gone under the "M's" as its headed "motorhome campsite at Brugge" would possibly be better under the "B's" with the other entries for Brugge.
Cheers Sid


----------

